

The greatest hacker in the world - timf
http://nathanmarz.com/blog/delancey-street/

======
hamilton
Having lived across the street from the Delancey St. Foundation for a while,
I've had the privilege of enjoying their many services. Deeply impressive
organization. If you ever find yourself in the SoMa area, go eat at Crossroads
Cafe or the Delancey St. Restaurant. Great food, and by far some of the best
service in SF.

Great writeup!

